# Trennstirch



## Mister004 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo geschätzte tutorials.de Gemeinde ^^

Habe mal eine kurze HTML-Frage, wie der Forenzuordnung zu entnehmen ist 

Ich hab ein paar geschachtelte divs (eines davon ist mein wrapper der den gesamten websiteinhalt auf 980px begrenzt) und möchte es irgendwie schaffen das IN dem div etwas definiert wird, dass einen strich durch die ganze Website zieht. D.h. der Strich muss aus dem div ausbrechen.

Gibt es da eine saubere Lösung? Möchte nicht einfach irgendein div definieren das als Breite sagen wir mal 500% hat und einen border-bottom (das würde sicher reichen um einen strich horizontal durch den ganzen body zu ziehen).

Mfg Mister004


----------



## timestamp (29. Oktober 2012)

Als Trennstrich gibt es immer noch das gute alte <hr>-Tag.
Styling <hr> with CSS


----------

